# Subaru 2006 B9 Tribeca Pesky Codes



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

Howdy,

I had a knock sensor issue with my 2006 Subaru B9 Tribeca (7 passenger/115k miles/same 255 HP H6 'Boxer' they all seem to have). The cable was chewed through by rats. Garage blew out the debris, said the check engine light would stay on until I got it fixed, but it'd be a couple hundred bucks at least because of how much time it would take to do -- lots of stuff in the way had to be taken out and put back in. Garage advised to just sit on it as long as the car was running well (I mentioned to them my paucity of funds).

Couple months ago, which was a couple months after the issue started, I got the wire replaced. No change. Garage said the sensor must have shorted as well.

Couple weeks after that, the part finally came in from Subaru (I can't fault the garage on this one; I've heard that Subaru will lose orders and whatnot; it's my fault for hurting their feelings by not wanting to pay dealership rates, I'm sure!), but I couldn't get the car back in until about a month ago.

In the meantime, I bought me a $55 code scanner from autozone 'cause the constant CE light was bothering me (and worrying me), but, never had any code other than the knock sensor (and knock sensor pending).

I never tried erasing the codes.

After garage finally replaced the knock sensor (only charging me once for taking the crap out and putting it back in order to get to the sensor and wire), he couldn't clear the code 'cause his computer broke.

So he got a new computer. Which wasn't working the only time I was able to get back to the shop.

So I pulled my little PocketScan by Actron out, and tried to erase the codes ... and it won't. It reset a misfire code (that's worrisome) that popped up today, but every time I erase the codes, immediately the P0332 and P0332(pd) pop up. I even tried disconnecting the battery. Lost all my radio stations and navigation presets, but, still have those codes.

Even if I don't restart the car, the codes pop in -- so it can't be sensing knocking, right??

I've got it in my head that there must be a queue of codes stored in some sort of nonvolatile memory and I just have to erase the damn things 1000 times and it'll be fine. Then I realize that's stupid.

What kind of reset does his $5500 computer do that the $55 glorified multimeter* I bought won't, huh?? I want value for my money . . . So, y'all give me a free answer! NOW!

Hmm. Guess I just came off as a bit of a d***. Lemme try again.

Any advice on how desperately I need to get this car to the shop? It's not easy. On the other hand, I gotta pass inspection soon. Any thoughts on why this code is going even after the knock sensor was replaced? And why it won't reset?

Guess that's all I got. Thanks so much for any suggestions!

jw

PS: *Not even a glorified multimeter, at least I know what I'm doing with a multimeter . . .


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No special scanner is required the code comes back right away most likely because it's sensing a short or a open in the knock sensor wiring, P0332 tells us the 5v reference signal is low, the original sensor should have been checked with a ohm meter to determine if it was in fact bad. If the resistance across the sensor was good then you would check the signal and return wires to the ECM/PCM if the 5v signal wire was originally shorted out there is a decent chance the ECM/PCM is damaged, they can tell by checking for 5v reference signal in the wire to the sensor just off the ECM plug.


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

Oy. OK, thanks!!


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

would he be talking about trying to do a reprogram with his new fancy computer? Could it be a software problem for the ECU rather than damaged hardware?

Please? heheh  cannot afford a new computer at the moment . . . unless I'm mistaken, I'm looking about $600 for the part from Subaru, no?

thanks

jw


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Check Rock Auto and see if they have them.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you/they check the wiring?
I don't see it being a firmware problem.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds to me more like a wiring problem than a computer problem, if the ecm has never been knocked around or dropped then the first thing I'd check is the electrical connection from the harness to the ecm, look for any amount of corrosion on the connectors, and check the entire wiring from the ecm to the knock sensor and any related branches for a open insulator. a short can happen somewhere else and affect something your looking at in modern cars


----------

